# Some very old school cool Alpine 6012 on ebay



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

ONE PAIR OF ALPINE 6012cx 12" SUBWOOFERS W/MANUAL! - eBay (item 260475976969 end time Oct-12-09 07:03:52 PDT)

If I remember right these were built by McCauley for Alpine. Very nice price in my opinion.


----------

